# Small hole between tranmission pan and oil pan



## J Reyna (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone! 

I recently started doing my oil changes and noticed something interesting. It's a small hole in between my oil pan and CVT transmission oil pan on my 2015 Versa S +. I have no idea if this is normal or something to be concerned about. I heard about "weep" holes for transmissions but this isn't on the transmission. I'm still learning about my car so any help would be great.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Your surmise is correct, that's a weep hole. It's to allow oil from a bad Rear Main Seal or bad transmission Front Seal to escape the bellhousing. There's no gasket between the bell and the rear engine flange, but oil could still puddle in there if it turned to sludge too thick to get through the joint So there's always a hole somewhere in the bottom of the bell to let it out.


----------



## J Reyna (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Your surmise is correct, that's a weep hole. It's to allow oil from a bad Rear Main Seal or bad transmission Front Seal to escape the bellhousing. There's no gasket between the bell and the rear engine flange, but oil could still puddle in there if it turned to sludge too thick to get through the joint So there's always a hole somewhere in the bottom of the bell to let it out.


Thanks for the help VStar650CL.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

